# Connect car subs to home theatre



## Rsibs28 (Aug 1, 2016)

I have a Yamaha RX-V795A home theatre system that I recently acquired for cheap with a multitude of other miscellaneous speakers that are currently being powered by the reciever however I'mnot producing as much bass from the system as I'd like to (I like to shake the house). I have 2 12" soundstream subs and a kenwood (I'm blanking on the actual models right now) and want to hook theme up to my receiver. How would I wire the amp to run off a traditional 110v wall outlet? And how would I run the RCA's cables to the stereo because there is a subwoofer out channel but there is only one plug. Attached is the speaker layout on the back of the stereo.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello!

In short, I don't know if it will work. By what I can see, it appears that the subwoofer out is a non-powered output (signal only). See the attached instruction manual for your receiver. So you would need to get another amplifier to amplify that signal. With that much invested, it would be worth it to purchase a powered sub-woofer.

I'm not sure what the impedence of your subwoofer speaker is that you are trying to put inline. It looks like there is a selector switch for that, but it would have to apply to all your speakers; not just one.


----------



## Rsibs28 (Aug 1, 2016)

Drabdr said:


> Hello!
> 
> In short, I don't know if it will work. By what I can see, it appears that the subwoofer out is a non-powered output (signal only). See the attached instruction manual for your receiver. So you would need to get another amplifier to amplify that signal. With that much invested, it would be worth it to purchase a powered sub-woofer. So I have speaker wire running from the subs to the amp like you would in a car but I need to know how I can power the amp off a wall socket because it runs off 12vdc and how to run the RCA's to the stereo because it is only a single output.
> 
> I'm not sure what the impedence of your subwoofer speaker is that you are trying to put inline. It looks like there is a selector switch for that, but it would have to apply to all your speakers; not just one.


We'll I already have a amplifier with the car subs.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok. Do you have an adapter for the amplifier? For 24VDC (I assume) to 120 VAC?
How does the impedance and wattage compare from the amplifier/subwoofer to the receiver?

By what I can tell, the input to the receiver is an RCA jack, which would represent the two connections for the output of the amplifier.

You will need to assure the impedance/wattage is acceptable. Otherwise, you can damage that receiver.


----------



## Rsibs28 (Aug 1, 2016)

Drabdr said:


> Ok. Do you have an adapter for the amplifier? For 24VDC (I assume) to 120 VAC?
> How does the impedance and wattage compare from the amplifier/subwoofer to the receiver?
> 
> By what I can tell, the input to the receiver is an RCA jack, which would represent the two connections for the output of the amplifier.
> ...


Yes the impedance and wattage match up for the reciever. I don't know how to wire the adapter to the car amp though, as the inputs are positive, ground, and remote in. The reciever has 6 rca outputs: 2 front, 2 rear, 1 center, and 1 sub. The problem is my amp runs has 2 rca inputs and that's how I ran it when I had the setup in my car.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

By what I can gather from the instruction manual, you will use one input channel on your amp to the "1 sub" input on the receiver.

I'm not sure what the remote in on your amplifier is. But I would suspect the two RCA wires for the 1 sub output will connect to the positive/ground input on the amplifier. Can you verify the input/output wiring on the amplifier?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

I think what you need is a rca 'Y' adapter cable with 3 male ends to connect the receiver to the subs


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Or this rca "Y" adapter with one male and two female


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Rsibs28 said:


> How would I wire the amp to run off a traditional 110v wall outlet?


If the sub amplifier is designed to run off a 12 volt car battery, the battery voltage is usually a bit higher with the engine running (closer to maybe 14 or 14.5 volts). You would need an AC to DC power supply with a ripple free (you don't want any 60 Hz hum coming out of your sub-woofers), 14 volt regulated output with a high enough current rating to match the current requirement for you sub amp. If the sub amp is rated in hundreds of watts, this kind of power supply isn't going to be small and it isn't going to be cheap



Rsibs28 said:


> Yes the impedance and wattage match up for the reciever. I don't know how to wire the adapter to the car amp though, as the inputs are positive, ground, and remote in.


Are you referring to some kind of audio adapter or a power control adapter that applies battery power to the sub amp when the car's audio system is turned on?

Can you provide the model number of of the Kenwood sub amp and the brand and model number of the adapter?


----------

